# Dre, Boykins & Blake



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since people love to compare

on 1/12/07
Bucks vs Sixers
Boykins: 11 points, 11 assists, 4 turnovers, 1 rebound, 5/14 shooting in 40 minutes
Dre: 11 points, 11 assists, 1 turnover, 2 rebounds, 4/10 shooting in 39 minutes

Nuggets vs Rockets
Blake: 13 points, 6 assists, 0 turnovers, 4 rebounds, 5/8 shooting in 28 minutes


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Blake easily played the best there,, he got more points, more rebounds, less assists but played at least 10 minutes less then the others, if he had of played about 40 minutes i think he wouldve got about 20 points, 10 assists, 2 turnovers, 6 rebounds,, around about that, but we cant take iverson off when he plays well


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I figured he was gonna be a scrub like most people were describing him, but he looked great out there. I'm loving the way he pushed the tempo, he did a great job of controlling the pace of the game. Nothing spectacular, but he really looked like everything we've been saying we need in a point guard last night. Shot the ball well, pushed the ball consistently, and made good decisions, letting the spectacular players make the spectacular plays. He never tried to do too much.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> I figured he was gonna be a scrub like most people were describing him, but he looked great out there. I'm loving the way he pushed the tempo, he did a great job of controlling the pace of the game. Nothing spectacular, but he really looked like everything we've been saying we need in a point guard last night. Shot the ball well, pushed the ball consistently, and made good decisions, letting the spectacular players make the spectacular plays. He never tried to do too much.


Which means he was perfect in the backup PG role.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Exactly. What was originally a luxury tax deal looks like it actually might make our team better in the long run.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Since I've seen Blake play basketball at Maryland, I've been saying this guy has Steve Nash potential. Now I'm not saying he will be that great. However he has a lot of the same intangables a Nash brings to the table IMO. I think this is a very good pick up for the Nuggets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Blake is on fire against the Blazers. So far he's got 20 pts on 7-9 including 4-5 from 3.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am blown away with what Blake is doing for the Nuggets right now. He was brought into Milwaukee (unwillingly apart of the Magloire deal) to be a steady pass first guy off the bench who was a good shooter when he decided to shoot the ball. I can't stress how bad he played for the Bucks this year, he couldn't shoot, pass or do anything right. He was getting so bad he would get booed everytime he touched the ball and was quickly catching up to Jiri Welsch as my all time least favorite Buck. Two games after the deal he is playing the best ball of his career and it may have something to do with not wanting to be in Milwaukee in the first place and being comfy back in the west. If he continues to play like this you got yourself a baragin cause he sure as hell took some time off between starting for Portland and getting traded to Denver.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Since I've seen Blake play basketball at Maryland, I've been saying this guy has Steve Nash potential. Now I'm not saying he will be that great. However he has a lot of the same intangables a Nash brings to the table IMO. I think this is a very good pick up for the Nuggets.


I don't know if the ceiling's that high. He's quick with and without the ball, and he's got a pretty good stroke, but he doesn't have the vision which, along with the Suns' system, has separated Nash from every other point guard on the planet.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I suspect Blake's star will come back to earth before long, and he'll have his share of off-nights, and within a few weeks people on this board will be lamenting his flaws again. But it's great to know he's capable of games like these first couple in a Nuggets uniform. It would be fabulous if he really shapes up into a fixture at backup PG for Denver. Playing like this, he could solidify a role as the first guard off the bench with Iverson switching to play off the ball. 

So far, it looks like replacing Boykins doesn't have to be our top priority of the next off-season...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

jericho said:


> So far, it looks like replacing Boykins doesn't have to be our top priority of the next off-season...


Addition by subtraction. The Nuggets get better and a lot more harmonious just by jettisoning the smurf


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Addition by subtraction. The Nuggets get better and a lot more harmonious just by jettisoning the smurf


not completely true long term. when the nuggets start melo, AI, and Jr, they will miss the offensive firepower off the bench and it will show. its not that simple. Again, that doesnt make trading Boykins bad.... its just not a simple addition by subtraction. Boykins does close out quarters well (historically).... the nuggets can get along fine without him, but some scoring added to the bench sure would go along way


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I never said anything about Blake being a bad player and it was a bad trade okay? It was a great trade


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> not completely true long term. when the nuggets start melo, AI, and Jr, they will miss the offensive firepower off the bench and it will show. its not that simple. Again, that doesnt make trading Boykins bad.... its just not a simple addition by subtraction. Boykins does close out quarters well (historically).... the nuggets can get along fine without him, but some scoring added to the bench sure would go along way


You're missing the fact that every big man on the team and Melo hated Boykins. Melo was seen cheering when told the smurf was traded.

Additionally, for all of his scoring punch off the bench, he gave up more points than he scored and was responsible for many lost leads.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> You're missing the fact that every big man on the team and Melo hated Boykins. Melo was seen cheering when told the smurf was traded.
> 
> Additionally, for all of his scoring punch off the bench, he gave up more points than he scored and was responsible for many lost leads.


there is a positive and a neg. side to earl. when you make them your a hero, when you dont your a chucker. he had good and bad nights. the players didnt like him the coach did. regardless while moving him makes sense. Its clearly not addition by subtraction..... not when he's a scorer off the bench and now the bench..... needs a scorer. If they replace him in some other way (my vote is washington would move jarvis hayes)... then I'm totally cool with it. But instead of going to addition by subtraction route. I'm going to recognize earl's ability to score, and also acknowledge that Karl encouraged what you saw earl do on the floor.


----------

